# HOW TO: Remove b13 91-94 Sentra Steering Wheel WITHOUT a steering wheel puller.



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

Just swapped my steering wheel out with a new one, and thought I'd do a small write up.

This write is about how do take the steering wheel off without a steering wheel puller.

I followed the instructions in the chilton manual. First remove the screw on the side of the wheel that faces the floor. Then pop the cover off, disconnect the horn wire, then unbolt the big bolt in the center that holds the wheel on (19mm socket)...

now, the manual says use a steering wheel puller...but I do not have one. I tried to get to the parts store before they closed, but to no avail. I was determined to switch out my steering wheels though. So I headed back to the garage, with no wheel puller.

This is how I got the wheel off...

Make sure the negative battery is disconnected (do this first actually)..

spray wd-40 around the bolt. Let it sit 10-15 minutes or so. I went for a drive and came back (took an hour). Then sprayed some more wd 40 on the bolt.


Now the next part is important, make sure the bolt is still on just a few threads (but is loosened up, like take it off, then thread it back on about 3 threads), this protects your face, so when the wheel pops off it doesnt hit you in the face.

Then, start pulling!!! I grabbed onto the wheel and sort of stood up leaning backwards with my feet on the floor by the pedals. I tugged and pulled and used my scrawny white boy super strength....Then finally, using all my wieght and muscle in popped off! Then I undid the bolt that stopped the wheel from popping into my face, and wala! Wheel is off. So no need for a steering wheel puller if you cant get to one.

Just make sure when the new one goes on you torque it down to somewhere between 40-60 pounds.

Thanks Nissan Forums.

David


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan techs have been removing steering wheels this ways for years, but without the WD40 and the drive. But, YES, do put the nut back on a few threads if you want to save your teeth!


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Did you remove the cruise control switch?

This is one thing that has stopped me from changing the steering wheel. I wasn't sure how to remount the cruise control that is currently attached to the stock steering wheel.


----------



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

I personally did not, because the steering wheel I replaced it with was off another sentra and had the cruise control switch on it already. The switch just plugs in. You could take it off and mount it to another wheel though.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have somebody else tap on the center of the big bolt with a steel hammer to give it a bit of mechanical shock at the same time as you're pulling. And don't wail on it with a huge hammer or you'll mushroom the head and wreck the threads. (ask me how I know this one! ...'77 Monte Carlo...)


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

I went ahead and bought a steering wheel puller from Amazon. It was less than $9.
We'll see how this goes tomorrow


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

The steering wheel puller worked great. Effortless, really. However, once I put the aftermarket steering wheel and MOMO hub adapter, the setup was less than impressive. There is a grinding noise coming from the back of the Momo hub rubbing against something in the steering column. I thought some dielectric grease would help but it didn't. I'm going to see if maybe a washer can set the two slightly apart so there is no grinding. Too bad I won't be able to use the horn. Also, the steering wheel is really small (330mm).


----------



## irvys (Nov 24, 2011)

*hey guys, i need some help.*
i changed my b14 steering wheel yesterday ( for an aftermaket one) and i removed the indicator switch and wipers, then i just installed them back ( 2 screws) but now the indicator not returning after i have straighten back my steering wheel.
i didnt get any extra parts when i finished, so i have no idea what could have gone wrong. thanks in advance for your help

Irvys
(trinidad and tobago)


----------

